# terminator tires



## red runner (May 24, 2010)

I'm trying to find some 29.5x10-12 terminators and everybody I've called is out of stock do any of y'all know of anyone in the Houston area that might have them?


----------



## Hotrod (Oct 11, 2006)

Try Jay at Noizy Boyz Customz 832.592.3916

Or Kyle at K&S Atv (281) 487-4500

Tell them Joey referred you.

Ive also seen some almost new used ones for sale on Facebook pages


----------

